# I hate doing dishes



## Phantom (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's the question, are you a clean person? 

 Do you like to clean? What chores do you like to do? What chores do you hate? How often do you clean? How do you split the chores in your household? 

 I hate doing dishes myself, just... you know that smell a dish rag gets when it's been out too long? I hate that smell, can't stand it. It makes me gag every time, and it always seems like the I'm the person that ends up changing it. 

 I love to vacuum though, and the general wiping off of things like counters and tables.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 22, 2014)

i am a fairly clean person and since i live by myself i obviously do all the cleaning. my landlords have told me i keep this flat really clean compared to most other tenants but their other tenants are students and most students are fucking filthy.

i lived in halls last year and out of the 5 flatmates i had in total, only 1 of them wasn't completely incapable of cleaning up after themselves. i found it rather amusing that the two guys did all the cleaning and the four girls were horrifically messy. don't ever live with students

i used to work as a cleaner too and most of the work was oddly satisfying... not cleaning toilets though good god it's a fuckin wonder how so many people DO NOT FLUSH


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 22, 2014)

I will clean to the point that my surroundings are just not dirty, unless I'm feeling productive.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a very clean person, though not to th point of obsession.

I actually hate the act of cleaning, but once I turn on some music I don't mind it so much.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a bit of both. My desk is always messy and I don't dust surfaces often but on the other hand I always wash my dishes as soon as possible, I never leave them out overnight like other students seem to love doing.

I don't like getting my hands dirty though so I get cleaning toilets etc done really fast rather than really well.
Sort of related: I wish there were a law against not flushing public toilets.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 22, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I'm a bit of both. My desk is always messy and I don't dust surfaces often but on the other hand I always wash my dishes as soon as possible, I never leave them out overnight like other students seem to love doing.
> 
> I don't like getting my hands dirty though so I get cleaning toilets etc done really fast rather than really well.
> Sort of related: I wish there were a law against not flushing public toilets.


Yeah, I'm basically this.  I'm only neat about certain things.  My desk is almost inevitably a mess, but you won't see the day when the rest of my room isn't pretty much spotless.  Well, not if I can help it, anyway.  My brother is kind of a slob.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes, I get the bug and clean my room, but it's usually messy, along with my desk. I don't like washing the dishes when they have like mushy food that was there for a couple hours. Washing the car is fun, considering it's the only chore where I get paid, and the fact that the washing fluid is neon green and there are lots of bubbles appear.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 22, 2014)

I enjoy cleaning, but I rarely have the time or patience for it. For some reason my room gets dusty really quickly, so usually there'll be a thin layer of dust on everything I don't use on a daily basis. When I do clean, though, I'm very thorough.

I like doing the dishes. It's like meditation.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, if you don't watch me my space will turn into mounds of trash and dishes.

I like vacuuming and dusting okay, but I hate cleaning the toilet and shower (The hair. It never goes away.) and walking the dogs.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 22, 2014)

Spoiler: How my parents think I am














Spoiler: How my roommates think I am


----------



## Superbird (Jan 22, 2014)

Organized messes. This is how I keep my living area, as an organized mess.

Also, I always flush the toilet. I do disapprove strongly of people who don't.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm a conundrum. I like cleanliness, but I'm also ridiculously lazy at times, so half my room is clean and half my room is dirty. 

Although my papers are always a mess, but as far as those go I believe in the whole organized mess thing.


----------

